# Need Help!



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

I'm in desperate need of a few strong backs to help me move my aquarium on Monday the 16th. I've got to be out of the apartment on the 18th and all the folks I had lined up have fallen through. 

I'm also looking for someone who wants a nice school of Rummynose and folks who are looking for substrate. I've got a boatload of high quality clay-based substrate that needs to go. I'd rather people use it than it get tossed outside to rot. 

Please send me a PM if you're available. 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Where are you going?


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I'll do it for one of your discus 

and yea, where ARE you going...? and how big is the tank...? I been wanting to check out your discus. I'm not that strong, but willing to help. 

I highly doubt you have anything less than a 150gallon!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

his tank is 72x24x30 if I remember right... I will take the rummynoses phil, and the clay.... I can help move the tank, and I have a truck. just let me know what time monday. also will you be at the meeting today?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've moved from McKinney to Lewisville. It's nice to be so much closer to work.  

Like Joe said, the tank's 72x30x24; it's a beast. Let's plan for 6:00 Monday evening. Shoot me a PM and I'll get you the address and my phone number. I'd rather not post that info where anyone could see it. 

If anyone wants to come by and grab some of the substrate there's plenty to go around! 


Thanks a bunch! 
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool I will pm you and I can help you take it down. so I guess your wife got transfered to a different petsmart. yep i met your wife one night, and when I was in petsmart asking about fish, and got talking about planted tanks. then she said oh my husband has a plant tank bla bla made aquaticgardeners asst. i go oh phil i know of him, I've talked to him on aquaticplantcentral and simplydiscus.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

PM on the way


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hi phil I will be a few mins late. i'm about to go to kfc for some food, and then i will be on my way. 6:15-6:30.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HA any photos... it was a fun night, Phil,duc(snowball) and me saw a wreck happen. oh and I'm a little shakin up, but not from seeing the wreck but from a ticket.

yep a ticket. if this story needs to be deleted, just delete it. 

I got a speeding ticket coming home but get this I get pulled over, and said to the officer what the problem officer, is anything wrong, why are you pulling me over. I get a response of " a mean tone- I will tell you in a second"... 

me - just want to know why I'm being pulled over.

cop- I want your drivers linsc and insurance, I clocked you doing 47 in a 45, and you will be getting a ticket.

me what are you talking about, you are giving me a ticket for 47 in a 45. how did you clock me, and where did clock me at. 

cop I clocked you at elderado(spelling?) at custer.

me, what seriously you clocked me at custer, there was no cop cars at Custer here I am at coit. this doesn't make since why didn't you stop me at custer instead of right here at coit. this is not adding up.

cop don't get smart with me. what's in the bucket. 

me fish are in the bucket sir......

cop fish so you fish, your a fisherman........okay, where do you get your fish from... 

me does it matter, I get them from the lake.


cop which lake and what's in the back buckets. 

me- soil.

cop - soil for what,

me it's soil, aquarium soil, for my aquarium plants.

cop--- oh so you are that type of grower, I'm going to search your car.

me what are you talking about, can I be on my way.. and if you are going to give me a ticket can I just have the ticket and no you can't search the car.

cop no you can't have it just one second, what's the stick by your cup holder.

me what stick, there is no stick by the cup holder, are you talking about the shifter.

cop don't get smart punk, can I search your car.

me no you can't.

cop, so I can't search the car.

me no, I don't give you promistion.

cop okay, wait here..

then I wait 15 mins and he comes back and I sign the papers, he give me insurance and lisc back and says I can be on my way.

I get home the ticket says 57 in a 40, and violation says between glacier and some other road it's hard to read. 
plus it was a frisco officer in mckinney, and he said he clocked me at custer but didn't pull me over till coit, and said i did 47 in a 45, but puts 57 in a 40. I can't believe this.

I'm protesting it.. I hope it was a real offer, and he gets kicked off the force.

sketierch is the cops name, or maybe it was officer sketchy because that how the officer acted.. 

thanks for the fun time Duc(snowball2020) and Phil.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Way to go man! Stand up for your rights. Now with all the technology, they have video & audio recordings of the entire event. Protest it. When you request for the event to be reviewed, don't take the answer of "it got lost". They have to have a 90 day archive. But if you were to make accusations against the officer in the way of filing charges, some how the archive gets just found. I've never had to use that strategy but I've read articles about it. I usually get pulled over for expired tags.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here I am, a moderator, helping to hijack a thread! But this is interesting! I got pulled over by a cop recently and charged with obstructing traffic----on my bicycle, no less! The only traffic I obstructed was the cop car, who wanted to pull off the road where I happened to be. I was at the edge of the road the whole time! Some of these cops are just 5th grade bullies, and for them any law will do if they don't like you. 

I should probably move these posts to the water bucket. If they disappear, that's where they went.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep and I even asked him how he clocked me and he said stationary radar and video. I even said well can I see the video and radar then? he said no I can, so I said okay then you don't have video and I will protect this... he said that's fine.. he even asked where I was coming from, I said a friends house. he asked who my friend your friend and where does he live. then I asked does it matter where he lives. cop said yes it does, so I said his name is Phil, and he lived off of BLA BLA in some apartments...( I'm keeping phils privatcy as to where he used to live.) so the cops says you don't know the address. so i said in the apartments off of (bla and bla)..and i helped him move and now I'm going home. what are you doing out in mckinney if you live in plano... I go I just told you, I helped one of my aquarium pals move and now I'm tired to get back home because I took a wrong turn... he even flashed the light right in my face..


basicly I got harressed. I will be telling this to the judge.
(being sarcastic)........... should of told him donuts and coffee where in the bucket, and that the soil was for my grandmothers grave and that she just passed away and I was about to go drop it off to have flowers over here grave.(my grand mother is still alive).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

now back to PHIL-up. Thanks for the rummy-nose tetras, some shrimp, and the 3 catfish that you wanted to give duc ended up in the fish bucket.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

OK... I see several problems with your story...

1. maybe he did say 57 instead of 47 and you misheard... it happens last night when I'm with you so it could happen again. If you protest in court, it's your words against the cop and the cop will ALWAYS win...

2. the speed limit on Custer and Eldorado is 55 FIFTY FIVE MPH, so if he DID say 47, then you're way under... if he said 57, then you're not that much over anyway. The speed limit starts at 55mph from 121 and Custer and go all the way up north pass Stacy Road. Since after Eldorado, it's a residential area, it may be 40mph. So depending on where he clock you, he may be right. Just look at the ticket.

3. YOU DROVE THE WRONG WAY ON CUSTER??? that's easily a ticket right there...

4. "does it matter, I get them from the lake." that's stupid... don't question why he's asking you, just tell the truth and this ISN'T the truth!! it's ILLEGAL for you to catch fish under a certain size, even if you have a fishing license... why didn't you just say "my friend gave me these because I helped him move" which also explained your gravel... 

5. Custer is the street that divides McKinney and Frisco, where Frisco is on the left of the street. I don't know if a Frisco cop have jurisdiction in McKinney or not, BUT I understand WHY he waited 'till you're at Coit because NOW you're in HIS city. 
FYI, you're going the wrong direction to your house... I thought you know how to get home! I thought I made it clear when we were driving home. 

6. unless you got some illegal drug in your car, I'd just let him search it. If he doesn't find whatever he's looking for, maybe just "maybe" he'll let you go w/o a ticket...

Thing to learn from this experience is don't talk back... and don't question his authority. Cops will give you a ticket definitely if he thinks you're being a smart ass... 

and did I not TOLD you not to speed!? especially in that 25mph residential area. Did he also give you a ticket for having your high beam on ALL THE TIME?? get that low beam fix man...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> OK... I see several problems with your story...
> 
> 1. maybe he did say 57 instead of 47 and you misheard... it happens last night when I'm with you so it could happen again. If you protest in court, it's your words against the cop and the cop will ALWAYS win...
> 
> ...


number# 1 what are you talking about? when did what happen, when you where with me, when what ever you are talking about happen... I was going the speed limit when I was with you. then I dropped you off at the old apartment, and I headed home....no he just gave me a speeding ticket, and from my consiteration I wasn't speeding even though he said I was doing 47 in a 45.. seriously getting a ticket for 2 over... even though the ticket says I was doing 17 over, but the words out of the cops mouth. I clocked you doing 47 in a 45...where he said he clocked me was Custer and Eldorado... saying I did a 47 in a 45........ I at that point was tired and I just wanted to sign the ticket and go home..... duc I did know how to get home but I missed the turn off of stonebrigde for alma and came to custer and then went throw a neighbor and I turned around and when down some neighbor road, turned around on the neighbor road that is when I saw the sign custer.I didn't know which way was north or south. so I turned left on custer then I came to the light at custer and Eldorado and turned left on eldorado. I saw no cops around.I didn't know if I was going east or west so i kept on Eldorado then as I was slowing down to come to a complete stop at coit and eldorado then that is when I got pulled over at Eldorado and coit.

the ticket says alleged speed 57 mph speed limit 40

unit number 7:30 stationary radar( I wonder when it was last calbratied yes some radars have to be calbratied as some will be from the factory to tell kilmo and some will just tell mph).

the ticket says Eldorado between glacier and tangerine ln. so what is the mph in that area?.
he said he clocked me at 47 in a 45, at eldorado and custer.

I was going the right way on stonebridge, and missed the turn to get on alma and didn't know it. so i keep on stonebridge which took me in to the neighbor that is right there at ashley elem. came out of that neighbor by finding my way back to custer. didn't know which way was north or south. came to eldorado and didn't know which way was west or east.. took a left and before I knew this happened..

you're not looking at the whole picture duc. he said he clocked me at custer and eldorado but waits all the way till I'm at coit to pull me over. plus all that what's that, what's that what's this where are you coming from, who's your friend... I wasn't being smart mouthed. the officer just came up and started being rude and demanding.

it when of been a lot easier for the guy to be nice and say HI, I'm officer skertich(that's what it says on the ticket).... with the Frisco police department, the reason why I stopped you tonight is I clocked you doing "X" amount of speed in a "x" amount speed zone. it's "x" though here, you where going. "x" fast... then - I will need to see your insurance card and lisc.... then went wrote the ticket, and brought it saying please sign here, this is not a plead of guilt, just saying you will apear at the court house with in 20 working days.

he brought the ticket to me, and does a mean voice like he is about to do a moral kombat wrip my head off and says sign here..

If it is a 40 mph and the cop wants to say I did 57 which I didn't do. and then the judge says okay 17 over, then I will do what I have to do, and take the punishment.
I even asked can I see the video and radar......... and he said there is no video and you can certinly not see the radar.so I said how am I to know there is proof that I was speeding, and that in "FACT" you did clock me speeding...

why didn't I say that I got them from a friend because he didn't give me the chance too. it was "what's in the bucket, what's in the back buckets, what's the stick by your cup holder. 
it's different when it's "what's in the orange bucket in the passenger seat, and what's in the buckets behind you.. then it would of been aquarium fish are in the orange bucket, and aquarium soil for aquatic aquarium plants are in the back.. /then where are you headed to night, I'm heading home.
where are you coming from, I'm coming from my friends house. I helped him take down his tank because he is moving.. he gave me his aquarium fish,and aquarium soil from his tank for helping him move..

cops do that type type of stuff what's this what's that, where you going, where you coming from why this why that... to try to get you to confuse your self so you omit to something you didn't do, so they can use that in court..

I can believe this is 2010 and it's got to the point that people need to drive around with tape and cam recorders, and that cops don't have a way of video taping stuff.... well they do have but don't do that in major situtions.

I'll play with the guenia pig but I won't be the guenia pig.


----------

